

How Time Machines keeps copies of data (Quarter Life Crisis) - e1ven
http://earthlingsoft.net/ssp/blog/2008/03/x5_time_machine

======
e1ven
While this was similar in explanation to the Ars 10.5 review [1], I thought
that it was a useful discussion of how Time machine works, including some
valid, and some not-so-valid critisms of the implementation.

I'd love to see future versions take advantage of redundancy in files.. If I
make a 1K change to a 1GB file, I'd love to only keep the change.

As I understand, this would be prohibitivly slow under HFS, but should be
possible under ZFS, which natively stores files as original + diff anyway.

[1] <http://arstechnica.com/reviews/os/mac-os-x-10-5.ars/7>

